# Teamviewer Hd mobile using I-pad 2



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using Teamviewer Hd mobile using I-pad 2.

I logged in with correct username and password but it says "A Connection could not be established, Reason unknown.

What could be the problem ?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Make sure you have a stable internet connection.

2. Make sure with Teamviewer you have Teamviewer open on the computer as well, so you IPad 2 can connect.


----------

